# honda foreman snorkle



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone help me out with this? I see diffrent snorkles and they all seem the same . can anyone point me in the direction of the best one or does it matter


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

build it yourself, reason being, cheaper, rewarding knowing you did it yourself, and you put it where you want it like most of the foreman ones come out the side kinda well we did my gf's in the middle so it looks clean and not like a sore thumb sticking up on the side of the bike


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

does it matter what size pipe i use and whats the best way to seal it at the box


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we used a 2in and had to rejet it but it did run without rejetting just wouldnt idle for long


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i knew it would need rejetting what about my vent lines i dont even know what all needs to be done


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok to snork that bike just run your snorkel, make sure your carb drain is plugged and run a t with your 2 carb vents and run one hose up to the pod and your front and rear diff vents should already be there (check though to be sure) and dielectric grease every plug including your spark plug boot, and thats about it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Foreman's have 2 carb vents?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok thanks im going to look for all the vent lines when i get back from houston later today uve been a big help


----------

